# Royal Canin Pure Feline Slim



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi all.
Can anyone tell me if this food is ok for hedgies? Please be aware im from the UK so very limited on what foods are available. Im already using James Wellbeloved x 2 flavours (quite good) & Purina One Natural balance.

Royal Canin Pure Feline Slim
Ingredients: dehydrated poultry meat, wheat, wheat gluten, maize, maize gluten, barley, hydrolysed animal proteins, animal fats, chicory pulp, vegetable fibres, fish oil, minerals, soya oil, psyllium husks and seeds (0.5%), apple fibre (0.5%).

protein (42%) fat (12%).

Any input gratefully received as i think Henry is bored of his food.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

42% protein is a bit to high,try to get something closer to 30%.


----------

